# clip-on tuner for stage in orchestra



## samm (Jul 4, 2011)

I googled and saw videos in youtube about tuning in classical orchestra during their live performance. I was wonder if somebody tell me that using clip-on tuner for instruments (like violin) in classical orchestra in their performance on stage in front of many people is usual and good? or this isn't usual?


----------

